# I dont wanna do it...



## Platypusstar (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm moving to West Virginia soon and sadly the apartments me and the boyfriend have been looking at have a no pet policy. So I have to sell my rabbit, Ceaser. He'll come with cage (Will post pictures), full bag of hay, pellets, a big bag of bedding and toys. He'll have to get his teeth filed down once a year atleast thats what the vet told me. He isnt fixed. pure single maned lion head. black and white (he has a heart spot on his back and a dinosaur spot on his butt lol!). He's almost or is a year old. He does great with cats, im not sure about dogs. Loves to give kisses, if you pick him up make sure its quick and you dont walk around with him x___x he really doesnt like that lol. But once you get him in sitting on your chest he'll just lick you for days. Like i said i really do not want to get rid of him, and i would prefer not to ship him, but anyone around the Kansas area or a state near by i would feel a little more comfortable shipping him. I'll post pictures...

The cage is 
Marchioro Luna Spa Small Animal Cage $160 new. 

Link to the cage/ has picture

Pictures of Ceaser can be viewed here.


I'll be letting Ceaser go for $90 this tells me you're serious about adopting him, cage and everything is included at no extra charge. Please let me know if your interested. I figured i would post this on here because i know i can trust you guys and not some idiot from craigslist. Also, I will be throwing in bungee cords for the bottom of the cage (the bottom falls out without the cords) and also carpet squares to place under the cage so hay doesnt get all over your original carpet. ALSO!! I will throw in his run around pen. It can be folded and taken where ever you want it to go, it comes with stakes so you can even put it outside! He also will come with toe nail clippers. (He doesnt like those either lol so you gotta wrap him up like a burrito)

The Pen kinda looks like this, but it doesnt have a door to it, it can be extended or just round, whatever you want.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

...have you talked to any of the apartments? 
I talked to a few and caged animals are fine. its dogs and cats their worried about. 

when you ask...to cheat it...ask if rodents are ok in the apartment.


----------



## Platypusstar (Dec 21, 2009)

hmmm, i'll have to start asking that lol. hopefully it works >__< me and ceaser have bonded sooo well i was sitting here crying when i was writing my post


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

ya dont mentioned litter trained or how he runs around or anything...dont really even let them know hes a rabbit unless they ask


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 21, 2009)

Start asking about a small caged pet. Don't get specific unless they press you. Better that they think it is a hamster than a rabbit. (Most people figure rabbits live in cages anyways  )

If they look like they are unwilling, ask how much they would want for a pet deposit. 
Offer references from your current place re. Ceaser as well. Most people have some sort of animal -loving soul, and if you look as if you are putting forth every effort, you'll get a lot further (I'm a landlady, and I think about this stuff a lot when considering tenants).

Honestly, it is really worth it to keep looking, and to strike a deal that will let you keep Ceaser.


----------



## Amy27 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ditto Brenda. I have been looking for an apartment and I always say I have 2 caged rabbits. It seems to go over better when you say they are caged. 
Good luck!
Amy


----------



## Platypusstar (Dec 21, 2009)

well actually i live with my parents, ive never had a place on my own before so i really dont have any references x___x the place im currently living at doesnt even know i have a rabbit lol...they only know i have a cat (horrible i know lol) but i'll def. look into asking them if we can work out some sort of deal if they do decide to press the issue on what he is. i mean hes a 4 pound rabbit XD and he doesnt make any noises.


----------



## JimD (Dec 22, 2009)

If you going to ask....I'd ask if they allow small caged pets like guinea pigs.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

if you mention rabbits and say anything about them running around they will get wary. When i was apartment hunting a lot of places wouldnt because rabbits were destructive


----------



## hln917 (Dec 22, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> If you going to ask....I'd ask if they allow small caged pets like guinea pigs.


Definitely go that route first. (My Baci looks like a guinea pig with ears!) I would give them the impression it's a small hamster. Is it a private house or apartment building? Usually if it's an apartment building, management will probably never even step foot in it unless you have maintenance issue in the apartment. Good luck!


----------



## Platypusstar (Dec 22, 2009)

i believe its an apartment building. i havent gotten to see the place, hes up there right now with his brother checking things out. but we're def gonna ask if small caged rodents such as guinea pigs are allowed and see what happens ^___^ thank you for the help. i'll keep updating to let ya'll know whats going on


----------



## BethM (Dec 23, 2009)

Good luck, I hope you can work it out to take him with you.

The apartment I used to live at (in Shawnee, KS) had a pretty strict pet policy. Two cats, -or- two small birds (like a canary or parakeet, no parrots, etc), -or- a 10-gallon aquarium. Rodents and reptiles, along with dogs,were expressly forbidden in the lease agreement, but we talked to the management, and they ended up allowing me to have my tortoise and two rabbits. 

Because we already were told "rodents" were forbidden, we went on to talk about the rabbits being spayed/neutered, and litter trained, which worked in our favor. (I would start out asking about guinea pigs, etc, before you mention rabbits. If they'll allow a caged guinea pig, they should have no problem with a rabbit, especially a small one.)

The no reptile-no-rodent policy at the place I was at was specifically aimed at snakes (they didn't want them getting loose and going into someone else's apartment), and mice/rats/etc that could breed out of control, or mice getting out and into the building. Talking to the management made all the difference. (We did end up having to pay a pet deposit, but they did not charge us the additional monthly rent they charge for cats.)


----------



## Envyme (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, usually the no pet policy is cat or dog related  So, I would stick with what is your policy on small caged animals like guinea pigs? I would not even mention the term "rodents" because IMO some people misconstrue (sp) that term as being negative and OMG what if the rats or mice get lose and start re producing and yada yada yada...saying a guinea pig is more in line with a bunny IMO! Keep us posted and the less you say is sometimes better than offering too much info  

XOXO


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2010)

How is apartment hunting coming along, Katrina?


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 6, 2010)

I live in an apartment that is technically "no pets allowed" and they are serious about it! Buuuttt... I explained to her that my rabbit is caged at all times (ha, right) and that he was trained, and neutered so he didnt smell (he wasnt at the time) and that i wasnt interested in the apartment without the rabbit being allowed and she finally said it was ok. I didnt even have to pay a pet deposit or anything (although I offered). You just have to convince them that there will be no problems with the bun.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jan 6, 2010)

Every apartment I have ever lived in has always had a "no pets" policy. And every apartment has also always agreed to allow me to have my animals. I'm not sure what the laws are in the states, but I believe that in Canada Landlords can't forbid pets you already own, and only force you to get rid of them if they are somehow being destructive or disruptive. 

The general consensus seems to be to pretend that you have a smaller, seemingly less destructive animal than you already have. I have always been straight forward with my landlords and I have never had a problem. Play it by ear I guess.

Also, if you go see these buildings in person you can almost always guarantee that you will see a dog or other pet walking and out of a "no pets" apartment building. Sometimes the "if they have one why can't I?" argument works.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree with Rabbit Hero. You should just come out and ask if you can live there with your small caged, neutered, litter trained rabbit. I don't really get why people are saying to ask about guinea pigs instead? Do you mean that she shouldn't even tell them she has a rabbit, instead pretend she has a guinea pig? That seems dangerous to me. I wouldn't feel comfortable at all if the landlord wasn't aware of ALL of my pets. And if she's just supposed to ask if they allow small pets like guinea pigs, and if they say "yes" ask if they allow rabbits... Why not just come straight out and ask if they allow rabbits? I just don't get the tiptoeing around. The answer is going to be yes or no regardless. Even if they said "no" to guinea pigs, maybe the answer for rabbits would be different.

Katrina, I really hope it will work out! Can you not seek out a different apartment complex if they don't allow rabbits? There must be some apartment that will allow him. He's your bunny and would surely be happier living with you than moving to a new home. I had to call about 15 apartments before I found one that would allow my pets, but I would not have moved into an apartment that didn't allow them. And at the time I moved here, I only had 3 rats. Oh and like some others said, my apartment technically doesn't allow pets, but they approved of my rats, bunnies and cockatiels because they're caged.

Good luck!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 9, 2010)

We lived in a no-pet appartment when I was younger. We had a small toy poodle before we moved in and our neighbours had 6 cats and a dog. Many people had pets. I do not know if we told them or not that we had Pepee, but when the people came out to work on the appartment we just put Pepee in his crate. Now that I think maybe we payed an extra $100 when we moved in, a one time fee, for Pepee coming? But I know our neighbours never told them about the animals. They got all of them after they moved in.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 9, 2010)

I started out with one rabbit in my apartment and ended up with five. As long as I kept the litter boxes cleanedthere was no problem. I only had one complaint the ten plus years I was there. That was related to not cleaning the litter box. I took care of it right away and made sure I kept things clean. 

Ididn't have to pay a deposit or additional rent. Any repairs that needed to be done before I left were taken care of by me. I told them that the rug had a hole in it when Smitten got upset about Simon's passing and took her grieve out on it. The rug was over ten years anyway so they didn't charge me for it. 

BTW sometimes I need to have maintance in take care of some repairs. No one ever said anything.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 10, 2010)

My partment have a very strict no more then two pets. Well I have four a dog cat rabbit and bird. 

I have always approved to have them through her before I got them. well the cat and bird of course. 

I moved in with dog and rabbit. 

My landlord even approved me having a litter of kittens. You need to talk to them make the same old well I guess I could go looking for another apartment. 

Complexes are slow so every possible move in is a big deal


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 10, 2010)

My building is also supposedly no pets but there are numerous dogs that I see being walked and I have seen 2 cats in carriers. 

Also, the assistant super LOVES Sabrina and if I ever see him or his wife doing maintenance on my hall, they ask if I can bring Sabrina out for them to pet her. They and the Super know that Sabrina roams free in my apt and they don't have a problem with it at all. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys are better than me. My apartment requires a 300 deposit on cats and dogs, which I won't pay when I get my cat.
Rabbits are not allowed (along with ferrets or snakes) and I still have them. 
I just don't say anything, they don't know. They have to give you a 2 day notice to come in to your apartment, so I figure if need be I will just move them to the boyfriends house while they are in there.
My friend lives in these apartments too, and she has a med sized dog (Its a pitbull lab mix) for 4 years and never paid the deposit.
If you get caught, you either pay the deposit or rehome your animal, but I doubt that ever happens. I have never heard of it happening. :/


----------



## KookieKing (Jan 19, 2010)

We cheated and never let them know we had pets. The pet deposit was too much but they never found out we had pets. I'd hate to see you lose your rabbits.


----------

